# Gasperini:"La Lazio finisce sempre dietro di noi...".



## admin (31 Gennaio 2021)

Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Vi auguro di qualificarvi per i preliminari di Europa League


----------



## Mika (31 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Vi auguro di qualificarvi per i preliminari di Europa League



Io spero che non ci entrino proprio nemmeno dai preliminari. La Lazio le sue coppe Italia, i suoi pochi scudetti li ha, l'Atalanta prima di diventare succursale della Juventus marciva tra la A bassa e la serie B, in alcuni casi anche la serie C. 

Lo odio sto montato del menga.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Presuntuoso senza rispetto.

Ti aspettiamo all’ultima giornata per rimandarti nelle fogne


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Presuntuoso senza rispetto.
> 
> Ti aspettiamo all’ultima giornata per rimandarti nelle fogne



Grande zio!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.


Contento della vittoria della Lazio, meritavano una batosta. All’ultima giornata dobbiamo spedirli fuori dall’Europa League.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Porta rispetto scemotto ché alla Lazio hanno vinto scudetti. 
Voi al massimo il torneo dell'amicizia.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Rosica, rosica


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Salta Gasp salta! Un gobbo nel DNA pieno di se con un arroganza smisurata! Zitto che oggi hai preso una lezione di calcio


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto godrei nel vederli fuori dalla champions. Alla fine, se ingrana il Napoli, quest'anno rischiano anche loro.
Che significherebbe fine al giochino atalanta, visto che i big se ne andranno.
Ciao Gasp.


----------



## sette (31 Gennaio 2021)

squallido


----------



## unbreakable (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Lol mago zurli..penso sia il più odiato della serie a dopo ventura


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2021)

È semplicemente un esaltato come la sua squadra
Incapace di fare il salto di qualità


----------



## hiei87 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Parla come se avesse il palmares di Ancelotti. Come si fa a non detestarlo? Per come gioca e per i risultati che ottiene in proporzione alle potenzialità economiche, l'Atalanta è una realtà che dovrebbe essere ammirata e simpatizzata da tutta Italia, invece li odiano tutti, e c'è più di un motivo. Il principale è lui.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Gennaio 2021)

Quando uno è un uomo dimmè, è un uomo dimmè, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Presuntuoso senza rispetto.
> 
> Ti aspettiamo all’ultima giornata per rimandarti nelle fogne



A l'ultima li voglio quarti. Con 1 punto che basterebbe per farli finire quarti.
Poi ovviamente devono prendersi una sconfitta brutta brutta con il gruppetto dietro che li sorpassano e non finiscono nemmeno ai preliminari di EL.
Godrei come ad una Champions.


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Gennaio 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Lol mago zurli..penso sia il più odiato della serie a dopo ventura



Io non odio Ventura.
Ma idiota chi gli ha dato la nazionale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Parla come se avesse il palmares di Ancelotti. Come si fa a non detestarlo? Per come gioca e per i risultati che ottiene in proporzione alle potenzialità economiche, l'Atalanta è una realtà che dovrebbe essere ammirata e simpatizzata da tutta Italia, invece li odiano tutti, e c'è più di un motivo. Il principale è lui.



Anche i loro tifosi non scherzano. I più esaltati che ci siano in giro sono loro, e poi odiano visceralmente il Milan (quando si pensava che fallissimo in Estate 2018 erano lì che stappavano quello buono).



Djici ha scritto:


> A l'ultima li voglio quarti. Con 1 punto che basterebbe per farli finire quarti.
> Poi ovviamente devono prendersi una sconfitta brutta brutta con il gruppetto dietro che li sorpassano e non finiscono nemmeno ai preliminari di EL.
> Godrei come ad una Champions.



Come una Champions no ma baratterei la vittoria di uno scudetto per questa cosa. E lo dico senza la minima esitazione e con la massima decisione.


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Solo all'inter poteva andare un simile montato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2021)

che razza di sfigato.


----------



## mil77 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Mai perso dovresti fare i complimenti agli avversari come hanno fatto con te sabato scorso. Non vuoi farli? Almeno stai zitto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Porta rispetto scemotto ché alla Lazio hanno vinto scudetti.
> Voi al massimo il torneo dell'amicizia.



Ma infatti, ma poi la Lazio, oltre a vincere scudetti e coppe europee, ha avuto grandi giocatori, Chinaglia, Giordano, Salas, Peruzzi, Nesta, Stam, Crespo, Sinisa, Stankovic ecc ecc ecc. 

Altro che i miracolati di Zingonia che finito il gatorade tornano i mediocri che sono sempre stati sia prima che dopo Bèrghem.

Per questi la rivalità può essere solo e soltanto col Brescia, è quella la loro dimensione (sono pure dietro negli scontri diretti del derby col Brescia, il Brescia ne ha vinti di più, il Brescia ha 9 vittorie a 8 in Serie A e 10 vittorie a 8 in Serie B), nulla di più. 

Forza Brescia! Spero che le rondinelle tornino in Serie A e quando questo “ciclo” atalantino a base di gatorade sarà finito ricomincino ad umiliarli nei derby.


----------



## koti (31 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Quanto godrei nel vederli fuori dalla champions. Alla fine, se ingrana il Napoli, quest'anno rischiano anche loro.
> Che significherebbe fine al giochino atalanta, visto che i big se ne andranno.
> Ciao Gasp.



Ma se ne andranno dove?  I migliori giocatori che hanno sono trentenni che data l'età e la carriera modesta (prima dell'Atalanta erano nessuno) hanno pochissimo mercato. L'unico è Gosens.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Capellone prendilo un po’ dove non batte il sole.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Pagliaccio, stapperò la bottiglia buona quando tornerete a giocarvi il 13esimo posto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, ma poi la Lazio, oltre a vincere scudetti e coppe europee, ha avuto grandi giocatori, Chinaglia, Giordano, Salas, Peruzzi, Nesta, Stam, Crespo, Sinisa, Stankovic ecc ecc ecc.
> 
> Altro che i miracolati di Zingonia che finito il gatorade tornano i mediocri che sono sempre stati sia prima che dopo Bèrghem.
> 
> ...



Hai ragionissima 
Ma ne parliamo del Juan Sebastian Veron della Lazio . L'avevo visto allo stadio Olimpico all'epoca ed è un giocatore che mi ha colpito molto. Una visione di gioco a 360 gradi e un piede destro allucinante. Faceva dei cambiamenti di gioco che vedevo fare soa Ronald Koeman o Albertini. Cambi di gioco di 40- 50 metri tesi, favoloso.
Non parliamo neanche di Mancini o sopratutto del Signori laziale. Quest'ultimo 3 volte capocannoniere nella NBA del calcio mondiale. Un fenomeno!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Hai ragionissima
> Ma ne parliamo del Juan Sebastian Veron della Lazio . L'avevo visto allo stadio Olimpico all'epoca ed è un giocatore che mi ha colpito molto. Una visione di gioco a 360 gradi e un piede destro allucinante. Faceva dei cambiamenti di gioco che vedevo fare soa Ronald Koeman o Albertini. Cambi di gioco di 40- 50 metri tesi, favoloso.
> Non parliamo neanche di Mancini o sopratutto del Signori laziale. Quest'ultimo 3 volte capocannoniere nella NBA del calcio mondiale. Un fenomeno!



Si si, ce ne sono tantissimi, infatti non a caso ho scritto “ecc ecc ecc” perché non avevo voglia di elencarli tutti. 


Ma guarda te se ci tocca difendere la Lazio, ahahahahahaha, oggi sono stato più laziale di Anna Falchi. 

P.s: se Sacchi avesse messo Signori al posto di Baggio (che giocò da infortunato) in finale nel ‘94 ora probabilmente saremmo la Nazionale con più mondiali al mondo e l’unica ad essere pentacampione (mentre il Brasile sarebbe a 4 coi crucchi).


----------



## hiei87 (31 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche i loro tifosi non scherzano. I più esaltati che ci siano in giro sono loro, e poi odiano visceralmente il Milan (quando si pensava che fallissimo in Estate 2018 erano lì che stappavano quello buono).


Mai stati simpatici, però loro posso anche capirli. La rivalità è vecchia, e poi noi siamo gemellati col Brescia, quindi ci sta che di riflesso ci sia astio.
La cosa insopportabile sono gli atteggiamenti dei loro tesserati, in primis l'allenatore. Poi è davvero troppo evidente la differenza tra come si approcciano a noi o ad altre squadre e ai gobbi. Servilismo squallido e vile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mai stati simpatici, però loro posso anche capirli. La rivalità è vecchia, e poi noi siamo gemellati col Brescia, quindi ci sta che di riflesso ci sia astio.
> La cosa insopportabile sono gli atteggiamenti dei loro tesserati, in primis l'allenatore. Poi è davvero troppo evidente la differenza tra come si approcciano a noi o ad altre squadre e ai gobbi. Servilismo squallido e vile.



Si si, ma non credere che questo servilismo sia così alieno ai loro tifosi. Io li leggo quei vermi, che vanno su forum delle nostre rivali a leccare il culo e a lisciargli il pelo, sia a gobbi che a indaisti. Semplicemente non hanno mai avuto la forza di fare ciò che stanno facendo in questo periodo, ossia romperci i maroni ad ogni occasione possibile e scansarsi con le nostre avversarie, ma i cori Serie Serie B quando perdevamo 5-0, la bandiera fuori Milanello dopo la vittoria per 0-3 a San Siro e altre cose dimostrano che questi vermi non aspettavano altro e che c’è piena, pienissima concordanza tra i desideri dei loro tifosi e gli atteggiamenti della società e di Gasperini contro di noi (ossia preparare ogni partita contro di noi come se fosse una finale intergalattica, probabilmente anche con metodi illeciti, per poi vincere coi gobbi una volta ogni 20 anni).

Quando torneremo a defecargli in testa sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## bmb (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Nel Mondo che vorrei arriviamo campioni d'Italia a Bergamo e loro hanno bisogno dei tre punti per il quarto posto.


----------



## sampapot (31 Gennaio 2021)

ma che razza di presuntuoso!!! non mi sembra che abbia un gran palmares, sia a livello personale (giocatore scarsissimo, da serie B) che di squadra...a proposito di squadra...nel 2010-2011 l'atalanta era in B, dal campionato 2011-2012, su 9 campionati la lazio finì il campionato per 6 volte davanti all'atalanta, un pari-merito (a 78 punti l'anno scorso) e 2 volte l'atalanta (18-19 e 16-17)...vorrei capire quel suo "sempre" da dove lo ha estrapolato, perché anche considerando il binomio Gasp-atalanta (dal 2016-17), abbiamo 2 volte l'atalanta, una la lazio e un pari-merito....sarà emerso il dna dei gobbi!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si si, ce ne sono tantissimi, infatti non a caso ho scritto “ecc ecc ecc” perché non avevo voglia di elencarli tutti.
> 
> 
> Ma guarda te se ci tocca difendere la Lazio, ahahahahahaha, oggi sono stato più laziale di Anna Falchi.
> ...



 Anna Falchi . 

Figurati ! Ma questo è il bello del calcio ricordarsi dei grandi giocatori e delle grande squadre.
Ultimamente il mio odio verso l'Atalanta di Gasperini sta salendo piu velocemente del mitico Pantani nel Galibier


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2021)

Niente i gobbi non c'è la fanno proprio,sono arroganti di natura...


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



L'unico allenatore che riesce a star sulle balle a tutti senza aver mai vinto nulla.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quanto se la credono gli atalantini? Spero quanto prima che ritornino a ciò che meglio li compete, la lotta per non retrocedere


----------



## wildfrank (31 Gennaio 2021)

Bene la legnata nei denti, non importa da chi arrivi. Comunque la gara di oggi tipico di esito di chi ha dato tutto, con tutti i mezzi, e di chi non ha mentalità da grande, come lor signori vorrebbero millantare. Rosica Gasp!

"Bisogna saper perdere..." ( Cit. Rokes ).


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Niente i gobbi non c'è la fanno proprio,sono arroganti di natura...


sogno Gasperini sulla panchina della Juve. Così eliminerei il fatto di gufarli sempre entrambi, risparmiando un bersaglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> sogno Gasperini sulla panchina della Juve. Così eliminerei il fatto di gufarli sempre entrambi, risparmiando un bersaglio.




La putrida succursale gobba per eccellenza (nonché bastione dell’antimilanismo più feroce) andrebbe gufata e, ogni volta che potremo, umiliata, anche se ci fosse Ancelotti (che adoro) sulla sua panchina.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Questi schifosi diventano la terza squadra che odio dopo i radiati 1 posto in assoluto e l'Inda.

Ecco la mia classifica dell'odio

Rube
Inda
Atlanta
Roma
Genoa
Lazio
Udinese
Sassuolo
Napoli

Il resto vabbe


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi nessuno ha analizzato fotogramma per fotogramma, labiale per labiale, gli insulti volati a fine partita?
Eh, nessuno??

Pagliacci.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Spero di non vederlo mai sulla panchina del Milan.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. *Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre*, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Parliamo del Real Madrid? Del Liverpool? Quale squadra gloriosa allena Gasperini? Ah, l'Atalanta che é tornata in Serie A nel 2011 e nella sua intera storia ha il palmares seguente:
- 1 Coppa Italia (62/63)
Fine.


----------



## bmb (31 Gennaio 2021)

Un uomo piccolo piccolo. I Dei del calcio faranno il loro corso in questa stagione.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Ma quanto farà schifo, questa squadra di pezzenti chiamata Atalanta?
Giocatori, tifosi, allenatore sono semplicemente il nulla nel macrosistema calcistico mondiale, eppure si atteggiano a fenomeni. 
Questi luridi si meritano solo goleade e legnate sui denti, come quella di oggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero di non vederlo mai sulla panchina del Milan.



Non diciamolo neanche per scherzo.

Peraltro che cosa ha vinto, questo demente? Nulla, neanche una coppetta Italia. La Lazio da lui denigrata ha vinto più di tutte le altre italiane (Juve a parte) messe assieme, negli ultimi dieci anni.


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo me quando ha detto che la Lazio "finisce sempre dietro di noi" ha utilizzato il "noi" per parlare della sua squadra di gobbi, non del Atalanta


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



sempre simpatico come la sabbia nelle mutande il gasp. 

insopportabili, loro e i loro tifosi che pensano di tifare un club nell'elite del calcio mondiale, dovreste vedere come si atteggiano. 
tornerà il tempo in cui lotterete per evitare la retrocessione, tornerà.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo adesso Pioli abbia capito come si affronta L'Atalanta.

La Lazio ha colpito esattamente nel loro punto debole, fra i 3 difensori e il portiere.

I giocatori della Lazio hanno attaccato questo spazio con veloci triangolazioni, o semplicemente mettendo la palla nel posto giusto, dove i Laziali arrivavano già in movimento quindi saltavano i difensori senza problemi e arrivavano direttamente in porta.

Leao- Rebic- Salemakers sarebbero l'ideale.... Ibrahimovic no.


----------



## 7sheva7 (31 Gennaio 2021)

L'Atalanta ha una storia piccola in confronto al 70% delle squadre che ci sono in seria A e anche rispetto a qualcuna che gioca in C momentaneamente, io direi che questo signore dovrebbe darsi una calmata e fare un bagno di umiltà perché è molto più probabile che nei prossimi anni-decenni l'Atalanta torni a lottare per la parte destra della classifica piuttosto che per la Champion's.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Omino minuscolo e senza alcun stile..quanti trofei hai vinto in carriera, eh gasp?

Parla come se fosse Mourinho e c'ha un palmares che vale Serse Cosmi...


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Febbraio 2021)

Mamma mia che rosicone Gasperinho...andasse a lezione di stile dai vari Maldini, Zanetti e Nedv...ah no scusate lui no.

In due settimane lui De Roon e Zapatone dall'alto dei loro zero trofei in carriera sono riusciti a mostrare a tutti sia di non essere capaci di vincere perculando uno che da solo ha fatto più goal di tutti i giocatori dell'Atalanta messi insieme in carriera e poi di non saper perdere rosicando con Inzaghi che lo ha palesemente incartato dandogli una sonora lezione.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Febbraio 2021)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta ha una storia piccola in confronto al 70% delle squadre che ci sono in seria A e anche rispetto a qualcuna che gioca in C momentaneamente, io direi che questo signore dovrebbe darsi una calmata e fare un bagno di umiltà perché è molto più probabile che nei prossimi anni-decenni l'Atalanta torni a lottare per la parte destra della classifica piuttosto che per la Champion's.



L'unica partita che con la Lazio contava veramente l'ha persa, ovvero la finale di Coppa Italia. Stesse muto, anziché dire "potremmo avere qualche punto in più" quando gli fanno notare che ha fatto il record di punti dell'Atalanta nel girone di andata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Ma questo ha capito che L'Atalanta non conta una sega? Si fanno le rivalità da soli, sai che glie ne frega ai laziali dell'Atalanta?!


----------



## davidelynch (1 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Che imbarazzo il Gasp, non ha mai vinto neanche un torneo di briscola e parla come fosse Guardiola.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Mister simpatia si sta facendo terra bruciata con le squadre di medio-alta classifica.
- L'inter ha già dato
- Il Milan che ci stava pensando ora pensa ai sui saltelli...
- La Lazio ora non ti dico!
- Le altre ovviamente valutano quanto sopra......

Il giorno che l'atalanta rientrerà come è giusto nei suoi standard di "lotta per la salvezza" e gasperone il carbonaro verrà cacciato via a pedate (ora comincia a litigare coi giocatori) il suddetto al massimo troverà squadrette in serie B.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nel Mondo che vorrei arriviamo campioni d'Italia a Bergamo e loro hanno bisogno dei tre punti per il quarto posto.



Non di tre ma di un solo punto con noi già matematicamente scudettati.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Febbraio 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero di non vederlo mai sulla panchina del Milan.



Dopo i saltelli non credo esista alcuna minima possibilità!


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mister simpatia Gasperini nel post Atalanta - Lazio punzecchia i biancocelesti:" Rivalità con la Lazio? Il nervosismo non c’è da parte nostra. Hanno perso tante partite contro di noi e spesso, anzi quasi sempre, finiscono dietro in classifica. Poi c’è stata la finale di Coppa Italia che non è andata giù. E’ nata una rivalità. Oggi è andata bene a loro ma siamo fiduciosi di ripeterci. Possiamo competere”.



Un signore sia quando vince che quando perde


----------

